# ancient or Biblical meaning



## mebplanner

I am trying to find a Biblical or ancient language translation/meaning for "event planner", one or both words. Does anyone know?


----------



## scriptum

"Event planner" in ancient Hebrew?!
If truth be told, I am much tempted to say 
הקדוש ברוך הוא


----------



## Nunty

שר המשקאות? ​


----------



## scriptum

Nun-Translator said:


> שר המשקאות? ​


There are a שר המשקים and a שר האופים in the Book of Genesis. But neither of them is in a fit state to plan any events...


----------



## Nunty

Sorry. I was trying to make a play on words.


----------



## jdotjdot89

I don't know if there is such a word, honestly.

Biblical times weren't really known for their fabulous parties.
...well, I suppose that's not really true.  But there was no profession "event planner."

Is this for a Biblical Hebrew class, possibly, where you have to write your own sentences?  If it is, I would find something else to write about.  It's like writing in Biblical Hebrew about the advent of the Internet.  Just can't happen.


----------



## scriptum

jdotjdot89 said:


> But there was no profession "event planner."


I have just remembered. Event planning was done by somebody called רב הסריסים, "Head of the eunuchs". See for example the Book of Daniel.


----------



## jdotjdot89

The title was actually שר הסריסים, and I'm pretty sure he served as the trainer for Daniel and company, rather than event planner.


----------



## Nunty

What about Ahashuerosh's party for Vashti? Who planned that? (Not an idle question. "Eunuchs" made me think of the one who took care of Esther.)


----------



## scriptum

jdotjdot89 said:


> The title was actually שר הסריסים, and I'm pretty sure he served as the trainer for Daniel and company, rather than event planner.


Both rav an sar are in the text. Anyway you are right, event planners of the biblical epoch seem to have remained unsung.
The best candidate for the job is probably המלצר from the same Book of Daniel. But the word has already taken another meaning in the modern language.


----------



## scriptum

Nun-Translator said:


> What about Ahashuerosh's party for Vashti? Who planned that?


Don't remind me of that horror. Whoever planned it should be fired.


----------

